# Chollomedia.es closing down, prices down 70%



## 160R (Aug 1, 2013)

I already posted this at NDS discussions section, but I think this place is the right one to post about online stores.

They are selling R4 cards for just 1eur, or Ace 3DS for just 2,50eur. Shipping worldwide from Europe.

And about how reliable:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/can-this-site-be-trusted.339567/

Furthermore they are listed as official dealer/seller at most flashcart official sites


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 1, 2013)

to bad they dont have paypall, i would have bougth lots of stuff xd


----------



## Rydian (Aug 1, 2013)

If those prices are 70% off, that must have been one of the most expensive flash cart shops existing to begin with...


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 1, 2013)

the discounts are only at the products that nobody wants anymore, ez flash iv at 100€ ds two at 30... regular or over priced items


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 1, 2013)

wow, ez flash IV is actually had the price double since last time I checked when the other thread was posted.


----------



## reprep (Aug 1, 2013)

wow, 100 euro for ez flash iv. that is really a great deal.


----------



## 160R (Aug 2, 2013)

I find 2,50eur price a really great deal for a flashcart if you have a DSi, DSi-XL, 3DS, or 3DS-XL not updated above 1.4.4 or 4.4.0


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 2, 2013)

It is but its also usable for like 2 or 1% (or lower) of the userbase of the consoles you specified even i do have a 3ds xl with 4.5.10 and none of those would work for me (3ds xl had that firmware pre instaled). Most Usefull for those that only have a ds and ds lite (maybe even there i may be wrong since i know nothing about ap protection on old carts).


----------



## 160R (Aug 2, 2013)

soulrazor said:


> It is but its also usable for like 2 or 1% (or lower) of the userbase of the consoles you specified even i do have a 3ds xl with 4.5.10 and none of those would work for me (3ds xl had that firmware pre instaled). Most Usefull for those that only have a ds and ds lite (maybe even there i may be wrong since i know nothing about ap protection on old carts).


 

Well, they are good for most DSi/DSi-XL users and for 3DS/3DS-XL users who didn't update their consoles far from 4.4.0. Yes, that's an old firmware, but what's the point of updating firmware if the main point of firmwares is improve security = avoid flashcart use? I think most flashcart users don't update their console.

If not, why Gateway 3DS is selling if it supports the same firmwares right now? And they sell for 65eur...


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 2, 2013)

160R said:


> I think most flashcart users don't update their console.


If that is true why are the forums related to 3ds flooded with posts asking to solve their blocke flash cart issue after the latest firm update?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 2, 2013)

160R said:


> I think most flashcart users don't update their console.


Nope, they do it all the fucking time.  A new game comes on the eshop, they just want to browse the eshop, they ignore our advice and don't turn streetpass/spotpass on and an update downloads, we tell them to format the memory stick to remove the downloaded update and they don't, they start it up and hit A at the prompt just once and it's updated, etc.


----------

